# Does neutering/spaying decrease drive?



## BruceMayer

Can a male dog being trained in schuzhund or personal protection be neutered? Same question about females.


----------



## Mary Beth

I don't see why not - aren't military K9 dogs neutered or spayed? Also police dogs.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Mary Beth said:


> I don't see why not - aren't military K9 dogs neutered or spayed? Also police dogs.


LOL...no..definitely not neutered around here.

Sounds like a good way to wreck a perfectly decent working dog. Not only for you but if the dog ever needs a rehome..he will have next to no chance of finding a sport or working home...around here anyways.


----------



## marbury

I wondered that myself! Interested to see what comes up.


----------



## Konotashi

I have seen several excellent flyball dogs neutered, and after they were fixed, wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## Vagus

I've always heard that its essential to keep working dogs in tact? Not sure if this is correct, but I imagine that the testosterone in males really has an impact in terms of drive/aggresion. Similarly, I've also read about a female police dog who was excellent, but lost her interest and edge after having a litter. Perhaps people that are more experienced will chime in - just sharing what I've heard


----------



## Freestep

I don't think spay/neuter affects prey and defense drive. At least it hasn't in my dogs. In males, neutering can decrease fight drive, but I don't think it makes as much of a difference to females. 

I'd always heard that you aren't supposed to spay/neuter dogs that are destined for sport or work, but I've also heard people say that it didn't make a difference to their dog. 
I don't notice much difference with females, except that they no longer have the hormonal moods sometimes brought on by heat. What I notice about males after they've been neutered is that they are just a bit more compliant, have less of an "edge" about them, and are less likely to fight and bite. Obviously, if you are doing bitework you'd want to keep that edge, so most people keep their males intact if they are doing bitework.


----------



## BruceMayer

I talked to a k9 handler in my area and he said that they actually have a policy about neutering dogs since it affects their testosterone. He also said that his department doesn't use any female dogs so he couldn't weigh in on whether females should be spayed.

I do have a question though. I've read about a couple executives with more than one male personal protection dog. If they are not neutered, how do they coexist?


----------



## GSDElsa

Waiting to neuter until after maturity have no effect. The reason working people generally do not neuter or spsy is multifaceted.


----------



## marbury

GSDElsa said:


> Waiting to neuter until after maturity have no effect. The reason working people generally do not neuter or spsy is multifaceted.


Could you explain said multifacets? I've always heard 'keep them intact' but no one has ever actually broken down all the reasons for me. So far we've got a decrease in fight/bite drive in males and a sudden disinterest in flyball. I'm sure there are other reasons. If anybody can expound I'm genuinely intrigued by it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mikelia

I don't know the actual answer to that question but my cities police force has all of their dogs neutered and spayed. They currently have 2 neutered male GSDs and their drug dog is a neutered lab.


----------



## JRZ91

Not saying he's going to be a national champion or anything, but I got my male neutered at 7 months and have been told that he posses the drive to perform all three facets of schutzhund. He's done very good in the beginning stages of bite work it's more confidence building and reassurance on my end now to help it along.


----------



## robk

I think it depends on the dog. I know of a neutered Mal that is a beast. Very sharp dog though. He lives in a home with a spayed female Mal and we call her the Buzzsaw. If fixing them reduced their drive, I can only imagine what they would have been like if left intact.


----------

